# What Wing Is This?????



## NomisST (Jun 15, 2004)

I WANT THIS WING! Does anyone know the exact name of this rear wing spoiler? I keep searching for it, but no luck. Please help me out.

http://www.importtuner.com/features/0206it_newkid/

That is the picture of the import tuner's featured Nissan Sentra SE-R VSpec. The rear wing spoiler isn't stock, and I'm going to spend my first $1000.00 over this summer modifying the exterior, interior and performance of my car. First I'm going to get a Air Intake System, then I'm going to move onto changing my taillights to the altezza retros also I need to get new HID's for the headlights, then I'm going to get eibach springs to lower my car. If I can find that wing, I will definately change my wing to that. The rest of the cash I will spend on buying accessories for the interior of my car, like a new E-Break handle, new shift knob, new pedals, new audio deck oh and also the gauge color changer, I want a blue one since I got the Vibrant Blue Sentra. If I get the job working at best buy then I'm going to also get a Cat-Back Exhaust Kit. So I might be spending near $1000-$1500 depending on the deals I can get from friends and work. All the parts that I plan to get over the summer I can get, except for the wing. That is the only part that I cannot find anywhere. If anyone already got this piece please tell me where you got it or if you even know the real name for the wing. Please help thanks.


----------



## gliscameria (Apr 14, 2004)

TMI =)

Will that be pork fried or white? Kidding... sounds like fun though. Certianly don't spend every last dime of fixing your car man. I've seen that wing on another SE-R here in Phoenix... If I see it again I'll take a picture or leave a note or something for you.

best of luck


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

That is the Nismo wing and I don't believe it has ever been released for sale. you can find very similar wings to that though in fiberglass but I can't remember who makes them but it is one of the major body kit manufacturers.


----------



## NomisST (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, I'mma continue and keep looking. I know it's called the Nismo Wing, but I keep hearing about a Nismo Body Kit coming out and all this other stuff, but right now I want that wing more then anything else. It makes it look so much more street. Thanks again, anyone else knows exactly where I can get this?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

HOLY SHIT!!! is that a supercharger on that spec? i think it be. thats a first for me! That is DEFINATELY a supercharger. wow. ive never seen one on a sentra. AWSOME. I WANT ONE!


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

That car is an old project car that has been scrapped. The supercharger was fabricated by Area51 but they went out and abandoned the project a long time ago so unfortunately you will never see that kit on any other cars. Not to mention it never did function anyhow and that car was just a trailer queen for shows a couple years ago.


----------

